# Payson buck



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Died today! Hit by a truck!


----------



## Poison Creek Hunter (Aug 15, 2017)

I saw this on Facebook, you should have saw how many comment there were about just leaving it be that didn't work out too well!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is too bad. Would have loved to see that get killed by a regular joe archery hunter. What I don't feel bad about is that buck won't put thousands of dollars in doyle's pockets now. I hate mossback and all those like him.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Payson Utah?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Toasty- You hate every person that likes Doyle Moss? Seems a bit extreme, doesn't it?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Toasty- You hate every person that likes Doyle Moss? Seems a bit extreme, doesn't it?


 Haha. that is not what I typed, but I will go with that. 
Here is it revised (new addition in red:

I hate mossback and all those like him and all those that like him.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Payson Utah?


yes


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That sucks! I know there were tons of vehicles parked along side the road taking pics. and glassing the buck. 

I'm surprised the F&G didn't tranquilize the deer, and move him off in the woods. (Like they did at the powder plant years ago) The reason for moving the big bucks at the powder plant was from people stopping, and possibly creating an accident.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

toasty said:


> Haha. that is not what I typed, but I will go with that.
> Here is it revised (new addition in red:
> 
> I hate mossback and all those like him and all those that like him.


Wow, I butchered that one! Grossly misread what you wrote, my bad. I was thinking that was a bit of an extreme stance...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Question is, did he jump or was he pushed?? :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Rumor has it that the Toad scored 265 gross.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Rumor has it that the Toad scored 265 gross.


262 gross with a 230 inch frame, according to D Moss.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That seems really suspicious to me--a buck that hundreds of people have been watching (and plotting against) dies the day before the archery opener?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Yikes, what a bummer!


----------

